# Earl Slick/GFS Slick Guitars



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

http://www.premierguitar.com/articl...itar-fetishslick-guitars-sl59-sl52-sl50-demos


Earl Slick starts/partners with gfs (guitarfetsish.com) to produce his own guitars.

Interesting


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Wouldn't that be similar to what George Benson and Steve Vai do with Ibanez?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Interesting guitar, more so with it being teamed up with GFS. A stripped down little rock beast, I think they will do well.


edit: for around $200......yeah, they will sell. That is a lot of guitar for very little money.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

If you look very fast at the headstock you can easily confuse Slick with Suck...


----------



## Fiveway (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm not going to lie, I'm digging that double-cut SL59. In fact, providing they play well, I wouldn't mind owning one of each, for less than the price of an american standard strat, then I'd mod the everlivin' shit out of them.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

They sound OK in the video, if they play OK then they would be perfect for gigging. At the price quoted you could afford to carry a back up. Sure, you may want to swap a pick up or something, depending on your tastes.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

All hardtail, all basic functional guitars. 
Looks good to me.


----------

